# Cinderblocks



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Anyone know where to get Cinder blocks?

I checked 2 home depots and they said its seasonal so they don't carry anymore. I need this cinder block stand built soon, my grow outs are getting too big for their tanks!

Also just as a side note, anybody find any cheap t8 shop lights? I feel like I'm not checking the right places


----------



## Atom (Sep 17, 2014)

Not sure about the cinder blocks, but someone recommended this 4-foot-LED shop light and maybe you'd be interested in it. It's less than $70 at my local store.

https://www.homedepot.ca/en/home/p.linkable-led-shop-light---4-foot.1000823032.html


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*cinder blocks*

other then home depot and lowes who are seasonal 
try building supply places , off the top of my head I know theres a place called Parkview in the Bermondsey and occonor area .. in scarb


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

check a builders supply yard home depot is garbage

http://www.yellowpages.ca/search/si/1/Concrete Blocks/thornhill ON


----------



## Octavian (Sep 30, 2009)

I have decorative cement blocks that could be used in place of cinder blocks. Im pretty sure i have 6 of them at home. They are about 12 inches tall and 5-6 inches thick. I'll check tonight if interested. I'm located near Big Als Mississauga.


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the offer. I'd need more than that though so dont sweat it mate


----------



## Car2n (Jun 7, 2011)

Call a block layer?


----------



## Pocky (Jun 20, 2015)

http://www.betzcutstone.com/ might have it. It's in scarborough


----------



## grgrn (Jan 14, 2016)

I assume you mean concrete blocks as cinder blocks are made from slag and not very common around here. If you cant find any close I can get them for you and drop them off next time I'm in the thornhill area .they are 16" long and 8" high x width from 4-12" I would probably be in thornhill sometime in the coming week.............george


----------



## Kimchi24 (Mar 22, 2013)

I used a combo of cinderblocks and wood. I no longer need them but its good to knwo where i could get them if I needed it


----------

